# Embertone's Fischer Viola - WALKTHROUGH VIDEO and new demos posted



## Embertone (Apr 28, 2015)

5/10/15

HAPPY MONDAY! :lol: 

Here's some Prokofiev to listen to:

*FISCHER VIOLA - PROKOFIEV - ROMEO AND JULIET (Excerpt)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F204582498&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/her-viola-prokofiev-romeo-and

*FISCHER VIOLA - PROKOFIEV - ROMEO AND JULIET (Excerpt) NAKED*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F204290643&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/fischer-viola-prokofiev-romeo

and a 4AM Walkthrough video to get acquainted with our latest in the Intimate Strings:



Thanks again!

-Alex

5/6/15

Greetings to the lovely people of VI-C! Our solo viola is RELEASED! 

...and before I begin the required 36 hours of restorative hibernation, I'd like to post this exciting new demo:

*FISCHER VIOLA - BEETHOVEN - FIFTH SYMPHONY EXCERPTS*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F203852682&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/fi...hony-excerpts?in=embertone/sets/fischer-viola

...and share this exciting image:







...and tell you how excitedly excited I am _-) 

This instrument is so much fun to play, the expression and dynamic range is unlike any of our others... and the nearly 2 years of development was COMPLETELY WORTH IT! More media, including a walkthrough of the instrument, will be available shortly from our site.

Now I will retire to the holy sleep chambers to catch up on 2 years worth of sleep :D 

Love,

Alex

4/26/15

Gooooooooood Morning!!!

We're so excited to announce that the FISCHER VIOLA is almost finished. We have some final tweaks + bug checks, and it'll be ready for musical action!

*EMBERTONE'S SOLO VIOLA*

The Fischer Viola is an advanced solo viola for Kontakt Player, and a major leap forward for us in terms of musicality and technology. We sampled Christopher Fischer, an amazing violist with a stunning sounding instrument. More than a year in the making, we went deep into the scripting and "under the hood" to make sure that this is a leaner and meaner instrument. Here are just a few of the new features packed in:

*ADVANCED PHASE ALIGNMENT* You can seamlessly morph between the silky smooth PP and bold FF

*VIBRATO IMPROVEMENTS* We tailor-made the Fischer vibrato with the VIOLA in mind. The result is an organic, emotional and fully controllable experience

*LIGHTER MEMORY/CPU* There were some crucial adjustments to our scripting, as well as some big adjustments to the group programming "under the hood" in Kontakt. You'll notice that Fischer Viola is lighter on RAM, and more efficient with its CC handling

*LO RAM MODE* Instead of cluttering your hard drive with a bunch of file and patches, we added a simple LO RAM button to the interface. When pressed, the speed control script is bypassed with even more RAM savings (and no degradation to audio quality!)

*TOUCH OSC MODE* If you use Touch OSC, there is now a button straight on the GUI to sync up all your CC settings

*FISCHER VIOLA - MEMORIES OF HOME*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F202606147&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/alex-davis-fischer-viola

*FISCHER VIOLA - MEMORIES OF HOME [NAKED VIOLA]*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F202606148&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/alex-davis-fischer-viola-1

We plan to update our Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello with all of these features too, so stay tuned!

http://embertone.com/instruments/fischerviola.php#1


----------



## jcs88 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's FISCHER VIOLA - Features, Details, Specs + FIRST DEMO POSTED*

Sounds beauftiful as usual.



> We plan to update our Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello with all of these features too, so stay tuned!



Amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's FISCHER VIOLA - Features, Details, Specs + FIRST DEMO POSTED*

Great news!

Have been searching for a playable viola lib. for ages.
Did asked a different company, think WWII and airplane, than yours about a viola but they haven't replied (this was moths ago…).

I guess my cash will end up in your pocket :roll: 

Btw, love the violin and now I will get the cello/viola as well.

Best,

Anders


----------



## Mystic (Apr 28, 2015)

Can't wait! Sounds amazing as expected. 

Thanks for the hard work, guys.


----------



## Embertone (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Fischer Viola is RELEASED! Demos, Info, Specs, and <3<3<3*

Greetings to the lovely people of VI-C! Our solo viola is RELEASED! 

...and before I begin the required 36 hours of restorative hibernation, I'd like to post this exciting new demo:

*FISCHER VIOLA - BEETHOVEN - FIFTH SYMPHONY EXCERPTS*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F203852682&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/fi...hony-excerpts?in=embertone/sets/fischer-viola

...and share this exciting image:






...and tell you how excitedly excited I am _-) 

This instrument is so much fun to play, the expression and dynamic range is unlike any of our others... and the nearly 2 years of development was COMPLETELY WORTH IT! More media, including a walkthrough of the instrument, will be available shortly from the site.

Now I will retire to the holy bed chambers to catch up on 2 years worth of sleep :D 

Love,

Alex


----------



## lumcas (May 6, 2015)

Awesome, making some space for her on my drive. And thanks for the violin and cello update annoucement - great news!


----------



## Mystic (May 6, 2015)

Will be picking up tonight for sure. Glad we finally have the whole quartet. :D


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Fischer Viola is RELEASED! Demos, Info, Specs, and <3<3<3*



Embertone @ Tue 28 Apr said:


> Now I will retire to the holy sleep chambers to catch up on 2 years worth of sleep :D



Oh no you don't, there's still a double bass to do :lol:


----------



## Mahlon (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Fischer Viola is RELEASED! Demos, Info, Specs, and <3<3<3*

Beautiful. You guys are great. Absolutely gorgeous.

Mahlon


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Fischer Viola is RELEASED! Demos, Info, Specs, and <3<3<3*

That's great that you guys are update the cello and violin with this stuff as well. 

IIRC, the blakus cello was also going to get the color morphing that the violin and viola have right? Will all these changes happen for the same update for the cello?


----------



## Embertone (May 11, 2015)

HAPPY MONDAY! :lol: 

Here's some Prokofiev to listen to:

*FISCHER VIOLA - PROKOFIEV - ROMEO AND JULIET (Excerpt)*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F204582498&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/her-viola-prokofiev-romeo-and

*FISCHER VIOLA - PROKOFIEV - ROMEO AND JULIET (Excerpt) NAKED*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F204290643&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/embertone/fischer-viola-prokofiev-romeo

and a 4AM Walkthrough video to get acquainted with our latest in the Intimate Strings:



Thanks again!

-Alex

EDIT: Color Morphing, yes we hope to do that to BLAKUS CELLO as well, but we need to convince the man himself, Blake Robinson, to get back into the studio first...


----------



## josepharena (May 11, 2015)

Hello Alex,

what you are doing in Embertone, with that series of "solo" instruments is really extraordinary, both in terms of quality and convenience.

I think the digital music comunity will be grateful to you for that: you are re-inventing a market.

Also Fischer Viola was an instant buy for me: I suggest to everyone need a solo viola instrument sounding so good (as background, I am a violinist player, and never heard a VST instrument sounding so realistically good).

Regarding Cello, yes, please go ahead, let's hope my friend Blake will help on that.

Blake, the progress is calling you!

You made me happy with all that perls.

I agree with Lode_Runner, there is still the last effort to complete that work: the double bass.

With all your experience on previous instruments, I can't imagine how rich, fat ad powerful a double bass made in Embertone could sound. Oh men, can't resist just at the idea....


----------



## shakuman (May 11, 2015)

Hi Alex.
Please check your PM. o/~


----------



## mojamusic (May 11, 2015)

I was so impressed by the sound (and the reviews) that I bought all three of the intimate strings libraries, last night... They sound fantastic and are the perfect addition to my string collection!


----------



## Raindog (May 19, 2015)

Now that we are virtually "flooded" with solo strings I wanted to ask if you couldn´t get the same impressive sound of the Strezow Danse macabre strings using the Embertone solo string instruments? The Danse macabre library is more on the dark and intense vibrato side but the Embertone violin should also be able to get that tone or am I wrong?
Has anyone more talented than me tried to perform a piece in the style of Danse macabre using the Embertone strings?
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Embertone (May 24, 2015)

Hey Raindog,

Sorry for the delay... Name a piece you'd like to hear as a demo and I'll give it a go!

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## williemyers (May 27, 2015)

Alex, are you all doing (or thinking of doing) an upright bass to add to the other three strings?


----------



## Embertone (May 27, 2015)

We are in production with a bass library - it's sounding fantastic!


----------



## Raindog (May 27, 2015)

Embertone @ 24th May 2015 said:


> Hey Raindog,
> 
> Sorry for the delay... Name a piece you'd like to hear as a demo and I'll give it a go!
> 
> ...



I listened to this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7kLBXrAsrU
and was very impressed (both by the wonderful violin and cello sound as well as by the beauty of the cellist) :oops: 

I must admit, it´s far away from my possibilities to do a mockup in that style so it´s more curiosity if the Friedlander violin can do this. You don´t have to do a lot of work to satisfy my curiosity. I just wanted to know if it´s possible to get this kind of darker "emotional" sound.
Thanks very much
Raindog


----------

